# visibility and eye choices for a head... help?



## Jaeli (May 12, 2012)

(a little history of why I need to ask this) So, after much disagreeing going on, I've now been given permission to do a fursuit as the Cowardly Lion(ess) in November (yes, we're doing a Wizard of Oz theme for the court). I'm a member (by way of being the most tech-savvy of the bunch... don't ask, you don't want to hear my rants about that) of a local costumer's guild, and we're running the Masquerade/Costume Contest at the local general convention in November. I originally had a more human costume, but the idea kept getting turned down because Mr. Period Costumer in charge couldn't "see it." Again, if you really want to know my opinion, send me a PM and I'll direct you to my LJ account where I've gone into more detail.

All that said, originally the consensus was "NO FUR SUIT!!!" but I've been given the ultimatum of either dress human in the chosen period (1790's) and carry a stuffed lion, or do a fursuit. 

I doubt they see the humor in this. But hey, I have it in writing, so they can't back out now. MUAAHAAAHAAA!!! 

So, here's my dilemma: I'll technically be one of the judges in the 'court' while wearing the fursuit. So I need my eyes to have as much visibility as possible. I've been perusing the forums and trying to determine the best method and material for this, but I'm at a bit of a loss. This is technically going to be my first fursuit. I was going to do my first one as my fursona, but this option has presented itself, and I don't back down from a challenge that easily! I've been encouraged to go full proper suit by a local fellow furry. I just need to make sure the eyes give me as much visibility as possible. 

So, tips, tricks, ideas.... I can't afford to commission anyone, and since I'm a seamstress already, I know I can tackle the body easily enough. The paws and head are a little more of a challenge, but I think I can do this. It's just the eyes are my main concern. 

Thanks!
Jaeli


----------



## P87NE (May 13, 2012)

One reason that I chose the style of 'follow me' eyes that I did was because of visibility. I used needle point canvas for the entire eye and painted the entire thing. Paint the whites of the eyes, the iris, and the pupil. Also paint the back black to help with the light diffusion. Then I used white fun foam to surround the eyes. The clear advantage here is that I can see through the ENTIRE eye, not just the pupil or tear duct.

This is my first (and only so far) attempt at a fursuit so I know that the quality is lacking a little bit, but I'm still really pleased with the visibility:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7551828/


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2012)

The "Follow me" eyes made of Buckram have a wider range of vision than plastic bowl or Resin eyes....Unless you do the toony version out of buckram itself.

The Buckram technique like P87ne stated is easy. Shape Buckram and paint.


----------



## Littlerock (May 13, 2012)

Uh, if this is going to be set on a large stage, in front of an audience, the follow-me-eyes could be rather disturbing looking. From the audience's perspective, the lion should be looking at the characters on stage that it's interacting with, not _blindly staring at the viewer the entire time_.

You could try to make a non-following version of the toony, buckram eyes though. If painted correctly, they need not even be toony style per-say, but slightly realistic in the fact that they resemble a lion's eyes more than a humans.


----------



## Jaeli (May 14, 2012)

thanks for the input so far. I'd love to keep it more realistic looking, but cartoony could work... especially if I make this head specifically for the Cowardly Lioness... give her a permanent expression of worry. I've thought of that as an idea. And cartoony would fit well with that. I may get enough fabric to make a second head that's more normal expression-wise.


----------



## Brazen (May 14, 2012)

Just have eye holes, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Deo (May 14, 2012)

Why don't you do something similar to MagpieBones?
A facial prosthetic half-mask, that way your eyes and mouth are free.


----------

